# Crush w/out destemming



## Giuseppe (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone process their grapes without destemming? Meaning you crush with stems and press with stems?


----------



## homer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep, I don't but I don't know anything. bk


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 1, 2010)

You can but that will lead to extra tannins in your wine. No I haven't done that.


----------



## jet (Oct 1, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> You can but that will lead to extra tannins in your wine. No I haven't done that.



Would that be a problem with whites (since you don't ferment on the skins)?


----------



## danielpego (Oct 1, 2010)

I my house we never destem, with reds or whites. No one had ever complained.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 1, 2010)

Giuseppe said:


> Does anyone process their grapes without destemming? Meaning you crush with stems and press with stems?



Read through this post - i had the same question - and the length of time the skins and stems are in contact with the must it will be alright.


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8618


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

Not a problem with whites. In fact, this year, we are not even going to crush out whites. Just toss the whole cluster into the press and apply low pressure over several hours. The stems serve as a channel to allow the juice to escape when under pressure.


----------



## jet (Oct 1, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Not a problem with whites. In fact, this year, we are not even going to crush out whites. Just toss the whole cluster into the press and apply low pressure over several hours. The stems serve as a channel to allow the juice to escape when under pressure.



I've heard that called the Champagne method, but they normally say that home presses don't have the pressure to do it.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 5, 2010)

Well we pressed off the whites last friday night. Found that the best tecnique is to load 6 inches of grapes, press, then load another 6 inches press, and so on. 

After the press was filled, I then just applied low pressure for a couple of hours. I then had to "Fork" (or stir) the grapes, then apply light pressure again. 

The juice comming out of the press had significantly less particulate matter (Pulp, Etc) then when I crushed/destemmed. Can't wait to see what the final product is like.


----------



## jet (Oct 5, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Well we pressed off the whites last friday night. Found that the best tecnique is to load 6 inches of grapes, press, then load another 6 inches press, and so on.
> 
> After the press was filled, I then just applied low pressure for a couple of hours. I then had to "Fork" (or stir) the grapes, then apply light pressure again.
> 
> The juice comming out of the press had significantly less particulate matter (Pulp, Etc) then when I crushed/destemmed. Can't wait to see what the final product is like.



You pressed whole clusters? Did you add meta during the long pressing? How big a press do you have?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 5, 2010)

I added some each time I loaded a layer of grapes. 

My pres iss a #55 and is hydrolic.


----------



## jet (Oct 5, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I added some each time I loaded a layer of grapes.
> 
> My pres iss a #55 and is hydrolic.



Cool......


----------



## Wade E (Oct 5, 2010)

His press is the sweetest thing Ive ever seen on this Earth! I was thinking of cold pressig my grapes but I did crush them first and immediately put them in the press.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 6, 2010)

Wade E said:


> His press is the sweetest thing Ive ever seen on this Earth! I was thinking of cold pressig my grapes but I did crush them first and immediately put them in the press.



Thanks for the complement Wade. 

Just to show how sick I am, I installed track lighting so that the press is always illuminated


----------

